# Schwann (Heavy Duty Yellow) Roller Skate Bike



## Goldenrod (Jun 18, 2017)

You have to be under 10 years old to appreciate the wackeness of this ride.  The skate works as a front wheel so I sent her to get powder coated purple.  Asithe skate turns only the right or left wheels touch.  This is a parade bike that will dressed up to be used with multiple identities: The Fourth Of July 1893, Alice In Wonderland,  and Steam Punk.  Perhaps a combination of all three.  The skate gets incentive from the carrot and the whip (not shown).  A picture board in its belly, ribbon in the spokes and flag fans will make it old school.  A 26 inch, double off center axel bike and a 26 inch swing bike will ride with her.


----------



## Goldenrod (Jun 19, 2017)

I've added a rear carrier with a jet engine to give the skate some help.  Steam punk bikes are rare but fun for kids watching a parade.


----------

